# How would you have handled the Star Wars Prequel Trilogy?



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

If you were put in charge of making the story for the Prequel Trilogy of Star Wars, what would you do differently from George Lucas? Or would you change nothing at all?

I won't get into what I would change about the overall plot, but what I would change about the characters is as follows, at least pertaining to Episode I:

*Qui-Gon Jinn*
I would have made Qui-Gon more of an extremist Jedi. I realize that he was a bit of a maverick in Episode I, but I would have made him even more so. So far even that he would have inner-struggles himself differentiating the differences between the Dark Side of the Force and the Light. He would pursue the worldly pleasures of life, knowing that they go against his very way of life. He would unknowingly instill his same worldviews into the young Anakin Skywalker, sparking his dark curiosity in the boundaries of good and evil.

This idea was influenced by the Expanded Universe, but it really would add to his character, as he was dry as crap in the original movie.

*Obi-Wan Kenobi*
Obi-Wan would be more of a stoic, which would put him at a strict parallel to his master, Qui-Gon. The relationship would often show Obi-Wan having to be the more mature of the two, at least when it comes to abiding to the Jedi codes. However, his knowledge of the code is where his source of temptation would come from: pride. He would be arrogant and a bit of a know-it-all, but also afraid of taking risks and making sacrifices.

He would ultimately relax and learn from the world, as Qui-Gon did, following his death. His adaption of Qui-Gon's worldviews would result in him not putting as much pressure on Anakin's moral values, indirectly permitting him to delve deeper into acts associated with the Dark Side.

*Darth Maul*
Ugh, I freaking hate Darth Maul. Easily the blandest character in the prequels that comes to mind. I would follow the EU's example again, but with a twist. Darth Maul would be a savage in combat, like in the movie, due to his rigorous training under Sidious, but instead of his cruel training resulting in unyielding respect and admiration for Palpatine, it would result in pure disdain for the Sith Master. Maul would spend the movie conspiring behind Sidious' back, looking for a way to usurp and destroy him.

He wouldn't be so quiet either. I mean, I like how when in combat he doesn't speak, he's all business, but seeing as how he's obviously based off of Satan, at least appearance wise, I would make him someone who would feed into Qui-Gon's moral insecurities with his cunning and ambiguous words. He would prioritize attacking the mind and heart first, and utilize his deathly combat skills as a last resort.

*Anakin Skywalker*
Anakin, as in the film, would have humble beginnings as a slave on Tatooine. It is due to his slavery, and watching his poor mother abused and overworked that would give him ambitions for power and control. He would be a curious, but have a good heart. He would take close to Qui-Gon, as the Jedi Master would be a very worldly man, capable of quenching Anakin's thirst for knowledge of the outside world, as he would also struggle with his wants for broader horizons outside of his desert prison.

Anakin would clash with Obi-Wan from the beginning, as Obi-Wan would be very judgmental of his uncontrollable curiousness and sometimes selfish wanting. Qui-Gon would want to take on Anakin as a student of course, and Obi-Wan would honor his wish and do so himself after his master's passing. As stated, Obi-Wan would adapt his own teacher's relaxed and worldly style in memory of him, which would only worsen Anakin's moral dilemmas. However, it _would_ strengthen their relationship. It creates a case of the blind leading the blind, and by the time Obi-Wan regains his sight, it's already too late.

Another thing is that I would make Anakin older. I didn't have a problem with him being nine (other than the fact that obviously most nine-year-olds can't act), but by making him older, maybe around fifteen or so, the next film could show some of Anakin's training (developing his and Obi-Wan's characters, as well as their relationship), while still permitting a time skip.

---------------

Well, I've prattled on long enough. tl;dr, I know, I know, but I was just writing down what came to mind. What would you do?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2011)

No Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2011)

I think my favorite internet celebrity Mr. Plinkett had the right idea. 

*I WOULDN'T MAKE DARTH VADER THE CENTER OF THE STAR WARS UNIVERSE.*

If you take the Original Trilogy for what it was then you wouldn't even get the impression that Darth Vader was THAT big a deal. Sure, he was a main villain, but he was only like a part of a major universe and the struggle for good and evil. He was just like this cruel SS thug who did Palpatine's bidding.

Then, when Lucas saw that Vader was popular, he decided to put out a bunch of bad movies and books making him The Space Messiah.

That's really the biggest problem with the prequels... common sense didn't write them. Box office numbers and merchandise did.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 4, 2011)

First of all,I wouldn't kill Maul off in the first film.I would have him stay as Palpatine's apprentice for the whole trilogy.In RotS Anakin and Obi-Wan would slay him together on the Invisible Hand but it would have far more of an emotional impact on both.Killing the one who has made their lives a living hell for the last 13 years.
I would scrap General Grievous completely and have Maul take his role as scourge of the Jedi.And Dooku would be just a disgruntled Jedi acting as the leader of the Separatists,not Palpatine's apprentice.



Furious George said:


> *I WOULDN'T MAKE DARTH VADER THE CENTER OF THE STAR WARS UNIVERSE.*
> 
> If you take the Original Trilogy for what it was then you wouldn't even get the impression that Darth Vader was THAT big a deal. Sure, he was a main villain, but he was only like a part of a major universe and the struggle for good and evil. He was just like this cruel SS thug who did Palpatine's bidding.
> 
> ...



I agree with this.Before the prequels Lucas was saying and everyone agreed that the films were about the "adventures of Luke Skywalker".Now he switched it to the tragedy of Darth Vader".

There's an interesting book called "The secret history of Star Wars" which goes into depth on this.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 4, 2011)

Grievous would have shown up in the second film alongside Dooku. Both of them would have a much larger role in the third film.

Anakin would be a bit older when he went to the darkside. Jengo Fett vs. Mace Windu would be much longer.

Jar Jar is gone.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2011)

Edited the Second Movie better, Make Jar jar more use full less retarded so people wouldn't have bitched about him as much, other then that nothing  else really needs to be Changed IMO Sept Have Grievous be more bad ass int he third movie


----------



## Jena (Jun 4, 2011)

Focus on how ANAKIN WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A GREAT PILOT.
Seriously, didn't he only fly a ship like _once_ in the prequels?

Also give Padme more of a personality (if possible), and rewrite the romance between her and Anakin. It doesn't have to be oscar worthy, but at the very least Lucas could've gone a pseudo biblical route with Padme tempting Anakin. That would make more sense than him tempting her (which was stupid-she can't love because she's a senator? wtf?).

Or better yet, not have made the prequels _at all_.

Star Wars didn't really need prequels, IMO. It's better to imagine them on your own. To pimp Cracked, .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> Focus on how ANAKIN WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A GREAT PILOT.
> Seriously, didn't he only fly a ship like _once_ in the prequels?



Well there the first 15 minutes of Episode 3, were he saves obi's ass in the star fighters then manages to land a Crashing star destroyer sized ship

but i guess u must of missed those


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 4, 2011)

...First on Tatooine Anakin would have been in servitude for years and tormented by his master but on the day that Qui-Gon Jinn , Obi-Wan Kenobi and the Queen arrive the roles are reveresed an 18 year old Skywalker BBQs his Master using force Lightening. Qui-Gon senses a smothering pressence in the Force on Tatooine but doesn't know from whom... Its not until Skywalker interceeded on Qui-Gon's behalf in his fight with Darth Maul by using the same technique to incompasitate the Sith that they are able to leave Tatooine. Most of the other Masters doubts about Skywalker would remain the same but for one thing - They would all be in agreement about being in awe over how powerful he is. It would be about his being accepted into the Jedi by Qui-Gon's pleading and becoming Obi-Wan's Apprentice.

Most of everything else would pan out as it did in The Phantom Menace except for some major changes here and there that would be for the better.

No Darth Maul fight on Naboo just Soldier vs. Robot Army, Pilot vs Pilot in Space

End of Film 1

Star Wars Episode 2

...The Queen is under threat of constant assassination during his time as Queen Amidala's body guard they become involved and not in that cockblocking way that was done in the film either. Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon find out about the Cloning Facility they then head to the planet where the seperatists are gathered and observe them working talking about planet sized structure in Holographic form before being caught. Anakin takes the Queen with him as he heads off to rescue his friends never once thinking about what he's walking into. And like his friends are caught.

The four are taken to the arena for execution but before it is The Jedi appear with The Republics Clone Army. Qui-Gon takes after Obi-Wan who spots Maul fearing his hot headed pupil has picked up some of his own apprentices habbits Anakin follows as well to help and in the ensuring fight Qui-Gon is killed in the cave Obi-Won unconcious leaving Anaken on his own. Maul takes Anakins right hand Skywalker puts up a good fight and is saved once Master Windu arrives.

Several Major Differences made and you have a stronger film u do

The film closes with The Clone Army lifting off into space hunting The Seperatists.

Episode III Revene of The Sith

...The opening space battle remains the same no Greivus or Dooku just some nameless Sith Aprentice that Anaken dispatches. Anaken and The Queen married some time after film 2 and is 8 months pregnant. At some point after Anakin is reprimanded for trying to access their Library without the title of Master They discover that Skywalker is married and has kids on the way furious by the betrayal and fearful of his children the choice they make seals their fate. While Amidala is speaking with several Republic Senators she notices she is being watched after reaching her home she is incompacitated. Meanwhile Skywalker has discovered the Sith Lord they have been looking for the entire time Senator Palpatine hearing that its the Jedi who have taken his wife Palpatine asks his friend to choose save your wife or kill me he chooses the prior and with Palpatine's aid storms The Jedi Temple and rescue Amidala. Palpatine seeing this as an attack against the Republic uses the incident to take power The Temple is placed in lockdown no one allowed in or out by the Clone Army who has gunships stationed around the building.

Order 66 is given and The Jedi across known space are slaughtered save for those who manage to escape. Vader is sent to the Mustafar System to erase the Seperatists and is amused to see Obi-Wan by their side who says that what the other Jedi did was wrong but what you are doing is just as wrong Vader retorts by saying the only reason you didn't die at the temple is that you opposed the others but by opposing me here you will die. Obi-Wan leaves Anakins broken body on Mustafar and returns to the Colony Base that Aldaaron Chancelor is at watching over Amidala who dies giving birth to her and Anakin kids from a rare poison she was injected with.

The twins are seperated as they were in TOS, Vador has his suit on and everyone is where they need to be in 30 years from now.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 4, 2011)

I would have let other people do it and used my wealth to do new projects because I can fund it.


----------



## Jena (Jun 4, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Well there the first 15 minutes of Episode 3, were he saves obi's ass in the star fighters then manages to land a Crashing star destroyer sized ship
> 
> but i guess u must of missed those



That wasn't until the last prequel...and it was for only 15 minutes.
Wait...I guess he does also fly in the first one. Like pod racing or some shit. 

I get your point, but I don't know, it was such a random thing, but it always bugged me. I guess I just feel like it should've had more of a focus. If I'm remembering correctly, isn't one of the first things Obi Wan says to Luke about Anakin is that he was "a great pilot"? 

Or maybe I'm just grasping at straws. There are so many problems with the prequels that I have to focus on just one stupid one in order to retain my sanity.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> That wasn't until the last prequel...and it was for only 15 minutes.
> Wait...I guess he does also fly in the first one. Like pod racing or some shit.
> 
> I get your point, but I don't know, it was such a random thing, but it always bugged me. I guess I just feel like it should've had more of a focus. If I'm remembering correctly, isn't one of the first things Obi Wan says to Luke about Anakin is that he was "a great pilot"?


 Yeah he mentioned he was a Great pilot cause when he was ten he brought down a Battle ship buy him self

They Did Follow up on that line, [Space Battles to a Back seat to ground battles which is an actual positive thing about the prequels is that we got a large scale ground battles that had the same quality that the space battles had unlike the originals ,  the hoth battle was pretty good but the endor battle was pure ass planet side] The 2 space battles Aniken dose participate in he shows of his skills in big ways



> Or maybe I'm just grasping at straws. There are so many problems with the prequels that I have to focus on just one stupid one in order to retain my sanity.


That's not a valid one i am afraid


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 4, 2011)

Same story but with better dialogs.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 4, 2011)

First of all, I'd have someone work on the scripts, because Lucas can't write dialogue for shit.

Second, I'd try to focus more on the characters instead of allowing the spectacle to take over.  Give some more development to the Obi-Wan/Anakin relationship so that when the events of ROTS come around, it feels all the more heartbreaking.  Episode II had them quarreling for most of their shared screentime.

Third, do something about the "romance" in AOTC.  Those scenes were a total waste of time, and this was made all the worse by the fact that John Williams wrote such a great theme for the love story (_Across the Stars_).

Fourth, make Anakin's fall a little more natural, or at least draw it out a bit.  It felt rather sudden when it happened in ROTS.

Fifth, find better actors or find a director who can actually get good performances out of his actors.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> No Jar Jar Binks.



This.

So this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2011)

There are so many things wrong with the prequels other than plot points and characters. The writing is just terrible, even for Star Wars standards. The storyline in general, especially for Episode 1 was completely dumb and forgettable (as well as irrelevant to the grand story). 


Well, here are some things I would change.


*Premise*

- Don't play Vader off to be the end all to be all. The movies looked ridiculously cheesy the way Palpatine was doing all this crazy shit just to get Vader. I mean the guy was close to becoming the Fuherer of the entire galaxy, and he's really doing all this risky shit just so he can get Vader on his side? Vader's turn is a major sell to the series, but it shouldn't be the central point - and if it is then it should be way more subtle. 

- Make the movie more about adventure, because that is what Star Wars was at first. The first and second one I thought should have been adventurous, similar to a New Hope, while the last one is serious like Empire Strikes back. 

- This is not really premise, but obviously better dialogue, more lively fighting, better backgrounds (why use CG for things that don't need CG? It makes it look fake and sterile).

*Episode 1*

*Anakin Skywalker* - First things first, he is TOO young. He is what? 7 years old, and he looks about 5 in the movies. I'm sorry, but the audience really has a hard time taking him seriously when he is just a toddler. Everything is literally out of his hands, and he loses basically any cool factor. People often forget he was even in Episode 1 (and it is ridiculous considering that he becomes so important in Episode 2 and 3 that Lucas drew him like this). The slave thing was a decent idea, but he should at the very least be 13 or 14.

In relation to that, this allows him to take up more of an action role. Kids would still relate to him because he is still really young compared to everyone else. Anakin like Luke in Episode 4, should have been a guy with a blaster and a guy who can be an awesome pilot for no real reason. Also, Episode 1 didn't plant any seeds for Anakin's heel turn, in this one because he is young and wreckless they should show him trying to unmercifully kill someone (whether he does or doesn't in the end doesn't matter), perhaps his slave master. Also, a nice hint of him having a ton of force power (like let's say he is surrounded by dudes, and all of a sudden a shock wave comes from him).

*Qui Gonn Jinn* - Um, give him a personality. Let him take a backseat to Anakin and Obi Wan since he isn't that important. I think Qui Gonn should have been more liberal as well as mystical, basically a space hippy.

*Obi Wann* - Have him act like the Obi Wann we know, except less wise. He should be the type of guy who is strict to the book, in other to contrast Qui Gonn. And Qui Gonn slowly shows him the importance of bending the rules (since Obi Wann does this with Luke in the originals). 


*Jar Jar Binks* - Cut his crap out, he really isn't important nor is his subplot of the water world. They could totally do with out his character. 

*Darth Maul* - With all the space we made cutting out the Jar Jar crap, we can actually show Darth Maul. Show his personality, his origins and most of all his friggin motive. The prequels were hard to take seriously because we knew absolutely nothing about the only bad guy in the entire movie (and we only saw him like twice). 

*Padame* - The idea of her being a Queen was silly in the long run. She should just be a senator fighting the good fight, trying harder than everyone else and all that.

*The final fight* - Less dancing choreography, and more emotion. The fighting shouldn't look pretty 100% of the time. I mean Maul murders Qui Gonn, and Obi Wann retaliates with more dancing?

*The plot* - Honestly, I forget the plot. I know there is a big ass invasion, but there were a ton of plot holes if I remember. Just keep this shit fucking simple, none of this trading conspiracy crap. 

*Palpatines presence* - He should be more sinister. We also should see reasons why so many people follow him. Honestly, I don't even know if I'd have him be the chancellor dude. I think it would be better if he was in the shadows, and he was manipulating someone else. 


*Episode 2*

*Anakin* - First off, Anakin needs to not be a dick. He needs to be very likable. A guy who you love to cheer for, but he has a mean streak in the type of way that makes you love him more. In the originals, he has no positive traits, he is a blank character for most of the time and when he displays emotion it is usually negative.

*Adventures* - Everyone knows Anakin's turn to the Darkside is the big punchline, this movie should have been the set up. In this movie, not only do we learn to love Anakin but we should also see him and Obi Wann's relationship develop. In the prequels, we're just told that they are good friends, but what we are shown are always the opposite. In this movie, these two dudes should be going on space adventures and shit. Like fighting Dooku's minions of Asajj Ventress and General Grevious or bring back Maul. It's silly that the only force fight they get into was against Dooku, who was way above their league. They should be fighting other guys around their level. They can still unravel the whole clone war crap, but they need to have random space fighting before that.

*Mace Windu* - If they're going to have a guy who's gimmick is just being bad ass #2 behind Yoda, and being the best warrior then he needs to show it. The only thing Mace does is kill Jango Fett, and considering Jango doesn't have any powers it doesn't really cement Mace too well. What they should have done here, is have Mace fight Douku instead of Yoda. Mace is the guy who needs to be established. Also, having Mace easily defeat Grevious or kill an army of people like he did in the microseries would have been pimp. That way when he dies, it's more of a holy shit moment.

*Yoda* - Don't show him fight. He should be the main event, saved for the last movie. If anything, tease it. 

*Plot* - As I said with the other movie, make this shit simple.

*Padame* - Needs more screen time with Anakin. I have no idea where to start with this, because the love angle was done so terrible. They really did nothing right in regards to that. Honestly, I don't even think Padame should be such a big deal for Vaders turn. We're drilled into our heads that Padame is everything to Vader, yet in the originals Vader never mentions her. So it is totally silly to make it seem like she was THAT important. She should be the icing on the cake. In fact, I don't even think they should have been fall out in love, I think it should have been more like a crush type of thing. 

*The clones* - I think making the storm troopers clones were pretty dumb, espeically since in the originals the Storm Troopers were just normal dudes. The clones could have been some mutant freaks or something, but Storm Troopers? Why not just make Storm Troopers the army of the republic?

*Jango Fett* - I think they could have done with out this subplot, but he needed to be alot more crafty. He should have killed a minor established Jedi. One that had a little bit of development (maybe in the first movie), so he looks bad ass. Other wise, who would take a guy who uses a gun seriously? They need to establish why he is so different from the generic army fodder who use guns.

*The final blow* - If Anakin's "dad" is essentially the force, then they need to play off how powerful he really is. We're told he's strong and all of that, but we don't really see it. We need glimps of it. I think in the final fight against Dooku, he needs to get really pissed off and just display an insane amount of super power. There are a lot of ways to play this one off, but it needed to happen.

He could either just kill Dooku. Or maybe he could ALMOST kill Dooku, but he runs out of power or one of Dooku's mininions interfere - thus leaving Mace for the rescue.  I think I like the first one better. Mace and Dooku fight eachother earlier, to establish that they're both high level force users. Than Dooku say beats up someone like Obi Wann (and Anakin) easily, where earlier in the movie Mace also beats up a mid level force user like Asaaji, this establishes a ladder. So when Anakin gets pissed off and beats someone like Dooku, you see that it is not just hype when it comes to his potential.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2011)

*Episode 3*

*Anakin* - Okay, so the first one we're introduced to the young adventurer, who enjoys thrills and joins the good guys. The second movie tells the trials and tribulations he has growing up being a sterile Jedi, while him and his best friend Konobi bond. So this is the movie where everything goes to shit.

The first two movies (especially the second one), should have had hints - not hints but reasons for Anakin turning bad. I won't go into too much detail since that could really be anything. This is the movie where he is still turning evil. In the 3rd one, Anakin is basically evil from the start - the only difference is he's not wearing a mask. A movie can't start with the punchline, he still has to be good. Around the mid-way point, is when he really starts fucking up and becoming evil.

*Obi Wann* - Similar to how it originally is, Obi Wann just needs to act like a big brother/father to Anakin, basically showing him not treating Anakin like an equal, even though Anakin becomes a knight.

*Palpatine trying to turn Anakin* - It needs to be less aggressive. I mean seriously, Palpatine might as well have been wearing a top hat with a long thin curled mustache, the guy was so obviously evil and shit it was just insulting to how he was fooling Anakin and the entire senate. This is why I think he should have stayed in the shadows, but in general he comes off too strong against Anakin and he is so obviously sinister that it makes the deception look campy.

*Jedi generals?* - They're established that they are peace makers and more of special agents. So why the hell are these guys leading armies and shit? They should just be doing small missions, not large scale wars. It confuses people on what the Jedi are really about.

*Mace Windu* - A group of Jedi chase down Darth Sidious, Sidious kills them all but L Jackson. But I would have had Anakin (who would  have been Vader by now) kill Mace Windu more directly, just to show off Anakin's power. Maybe a 2 vs 1.

*Yoda vs Darth Sidious* - Should have been a crazy fight. 

*Obi Wann vs Vader* - After Vader turns (you know, maybe he should have gotten some robotic upgrades just from pre injuries, just to make it look cool), these two eventually fight. Unlike Yoda vs Sid, I think this fight should have been LESS wild. These guys were fighting all over this gigantic lava video game stage, it was getting a little ridiculous. These two have all this emotion stored up, use that - why detour away from it by showing us crazy scenery? Also, the ending where Obi has the high ground is dumb considering Jedi always leap in the air and stuff. Anyway, the majority of the fight Anakin should have been control (kinda like Vader vs Luke in Empire), and Obi Wann is relying on his cunning to pull out the win. 


From there it's all butta. Also, more important space fights - and cut out the Death Star scene (instead show blue prints).


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2011)

Less CGI, less Politics and just less teen angst. More adventure, and some decent fucking dialogue.


----------



## Z (Jun 4, 2011)

Less Padme/Anakin crap


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2011)

I would've also developed the Jedi generals more, I guess. It's like it was sad when they died, but not sad as it could've been considering we hardly knew shit about any of them. 

Also more Natalie Portman fanservice.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Darth Maul*
> Ugh, I freaking hate Darth Maul. Easily the blandest character in the prequels that comes to mind. I would follow the EU's example again, but with a twist. Darth Maul would be a savage in combat, like in the movie, due to his rigorous training under Sidious, but instead of his cruel training resulting in unyielding respect and admiration for Palpatine, it would result in pure disdain for the Sith Master. Maul would spend the movie conspiring behind Sidious' back, looking for a way to usurp and destroy him.
> 
> He wouldn't be so quiet either. I mean, I like how when in combat he doesn't speak, he's all business, but seeing as how he's obviously based off of Satan, at least appearance wise, I would make him someone who would feed into Qui-Gon's moral insecurities with his cunning and ambiguous words. He would prioritize attacking the mind and heart first, and utilize his deathly combat skills as a last resort.





Darth Maul was bad-ass. The concept of double bladed lightsaber was beyond bad-ass and one of the saving graces from part I. He needed to be the villain for ALL the prequels. Drop Dooku in part II & III and replace him with Maul. He does the name Sith justice. And him having more screen time would also allow to expand on his history a bit. And like all student-master realtionship with the Siths the student tries to kill his master


----------



## Velocity (Jun 4, 2011)

Obviously, it wouldn't be easy... You'd have to focus on the fall of Anakin Skywalker while also ensuring to focus on the fall of the Galactic Federation.

I probably would have started the trilogy with Anakin already as a Jedi, focusing on how he was ruled by his emotions and was far more powerful than any other Jedi - the two combined making him sometimes far more valuable than any other Jedi (since emotions can offer answers logic seldom realises), at other times a considerable hindrance (since the opposite is true as well).

I would have focused the first two films on Anakin's relationship with the Jedi Order and how things just got worse after a bad start. Obi Wan would have been much more vital, protecting Anakin's interest, vouching for him and trying to keep him out of trouble... Obi Wan would have tried to help Anakin become more a part of the Jedi Order, to get him to accept their ways and for them to accept his. Obviously, Obi Wan would consider it his greatest failure that he never tried hard enough.

There would have been epic battles and stuff, but it would have been more about the characters. More about how certain Jedi tried to be Anakin's friend, even though there were many reasons why that would never work. More about how Palpatine wielded the differences between Anakin and the other Jedi as a sword to cut his ties to his friends, not his love for Padme. How Obi Wan and Anakin become more like brothers than teach and student and how that is probably the single greatest reason Obi Wan couldn't see what was happening to Anakin nor bring himself to stop it from continuing.

I s'pose, ultimately, it would've been a tale of the two brothers and how the Jedi tore Obi Wan from Anakin just as verily as Palpatine tore Anakin from Obi Wan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 4, 2011)

I would make anakin skywalker more intelligent. the reason he went to the dark side was idiotic.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Darth Maul was bad-ass. The concept of double bladed lightsaber was beyond bad-ass and one of the saving graces from part I. He needed to be the villain for ALL the prequels. Drop Dooku in part II & III and replace him with Maul. He does the name Sith justice. And him having more screen time would also allow to expand on his history a bit. And like all student-master realtionship with the Siths the student tries to kill his master



Hey, chill out, I was just writing what came to mind.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Less CGI, less Politics and just less teen angst. More adventure, and some decent fucking dialogue.



To be fair, the Star Wars movies were made during the CGI boom. But I agree.

The problem with the prequels is that Lucas became arrogant. I do think the man is a genius in many ways. He's one of those filmmakers who has plenty of ideas. However, in the original trilogy, he still listened to advice so his weaknesses were curbed(the dialogue)

Lucas knows, for example, that he sucks with the dialogue(he's even joked about it). So why did he feel the need to micro-make all these movies?

As for how I would've done it.....

Episode 1) Trim down the racing scene(the film didnt feel enough like Star Wars just because of this
2) Cut down the romance
3) Erm......I didn't like Dooku's death. Make that more of a big deal.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

I definitely wish they had more adventure and less politics. The prequels lacked a lot of the fantasy that added to the greatness of the originals. It was a mixture of both technology and mysticism. One didn't appear to take priority over the other.

I mean, the prequels had mysticism, but I guess it lacked the heart that the originals had. It was definitely a more political/technologically driven story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I definitely wish they had more adventure and less politics. The prequels lacked a lot of the fantasy that added to the greatness of the originals. It was a mixture of both technology and mysticism. One didn't appear to take priority over the other.



I Like The Politics in the Prequels it makes them Different then The OT, Just  Trying to copy what worked inthe OT wouldn't have worked  so they need to make sure the prequels have there own identity


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

Well that's true. But the politics weren't handled very well, so maybe that's why I think I'd change it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 4, 2011)

Trying to coalesce all my thoughts into 3 movies right now, but I agree with a lot that has been said here.



Furious George said:


> I think my favorite internet celebrity Mr. Plinkett had the right idea.
> 
> *I WOULDN'T MAKE DARTH VADER THE CENTER OF THE STAR WARS UNIVERSE.*
> 
> ...



...

If you said "the first movie", I'd agree with you. But if you take the original trilogy for what it was, he's a disgraced former Jedi Knight who helped destroy the Jedi Order and is now the right hand man of the Emperor. Oh, and he's Luke's father, the future Jedi that the Emperor is so interested in. He wasn't made into a huge deal recently: The second fucking movie did that. Long before the prequels, it seemed pretty established that Darth was second only to the Emperor. _Return of the Jedi_ goes a long way into making him into a big deal.

The idea that the story of Vader's fall fucked up the prequel movies doesn't work. If anything, it's what carries them and gives them better continuity into the new trilogy, showing how they were both similar, yet Luke manages to succeed while Vader failed. Not only that, but it's an interesting story: We are talking about someone who was Obi-Wan's best friend who became the right hand of the Emperor. He's got to have some importance to get such a high position. Hell, _The Phantom Menace_ isn't even really about Anakin; he has a very small part in things overall. It's far more about Padme, Obi-Wan, and Qui-Gon than it is about Anakin.

Also, Plinkett fucking sucks at reviewing things. 70-minute reviews aren't reviews, they poor-man's abridged movie. Give me the Opinionated Reviews for Star Trek, who actually knows how to review and give analysis as well as actually being funny sometimes.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

lol you're the first person I've ever seen that hates Plinkett's star wars reviews.


----------



## Glued (Jun 4, 2011)

I would add more Chewbacca to the story. There was a distinct lack of Chewbacca in episodes 2 and 1.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well that's true. But the politics weren't handled very well, so maybe that's why I think I'd change it.



i think the politics were one of the things the prequels did very well in the long run, sure it might of been jarring at first to have people going to war over more complex issues then "they are evil we need to fight" but that  makes a very nice contrast to the OT, and its one of the best things to see if u watch all 6 movies in a row




> I would add more Chewbacca to the story. There was a distinct lack of Chewbacca in episodes 2 and 1.


 there was no were to put him that it wouldn't of been shoe horned in


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol you're the first person I've ever seen that hates Plinkett's star wars reviews.



They aren't particularly good reviews, in all honesty. Not only are they overly long, but I think he's really off on some points and he's irritatingly nitpicky. Even more than that, his opinions get touted as brilliant way, way too often for me to care for. I probably wouldn't hate him nearly as much if I didn't get told how "brilliant" he was all the fucking time. I actually laughed my ass off when the one of the guys at StarDestroyer.net put together a huge rebuttal to a lot of his stuff (I did actually join in at one point, mostly because his defenders could not for the life of them keep their defense straight and it was beginning to really irritate me).

It also doesn't help that SF Debris generally does a far, far better job at analyzing things while trying to insert some comedy in. His comedy doesn't always work, but I like his reviews far more because I feel like he does a great job at actually knowing what he's talking about and doing great analysis. I love the "Rules of Ming" and "The Sisko".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

SF Debris? Could you provide a link, please?

And do you have a link to the debate you speak of? I'm interested in reading if you do.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 4, 2011)

Sure.  mostly does Star Trek, along with some Babylon 5, Doctor Who, and has recently done a few movies (His _Flash Gordon_ one is pretty good, though his _Dark Knight_ one was a bit meh). He had a hundred or so reviews up until recently, as CBS gave him a notice and Youtube made him take them down. However, he's putting them back up at a near-daily basis. You can also find them at blip.tv.

As for SD.net, . I'm "Justice and Rule", if you didn't know that already. At the time I hadn't watch the whole thing, but I have now gone through them. It was painful (again, I didn't particularly like him before this), but I have. I did think that a 108 page rebuttal was a bit much, but then again this is compared to a 70-minute review, so it was always going to be large. My biggest problem was the idea that the RLM fans can say "His reviews have legitimate criticism" but also "You can critique him because he's just trying to make people laugh", which doesn't hold up at all, which is why I jumped in at all.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd have someone help Lucas with the scripts and directing.

His ideas were good, they were just executed in a mediocre way.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 5, 2011)

I just start off by saying I liked the prequels.  At least more than Return of the Jedi.  
Before they came out I imagined the the first one would be the adventures of Anakin and Obi-Wan, the second Anakin's fall and the third Darth Vader going around stomping out the Jedi and Obi-Wan and Yodi surving somehow by the skin of their teeth.  Or maybe the third one being events leading up to A New Hope.
I guess with the Phantom Menace as much as I loved Qui-Gon I think I would get rid of him.  Just keep it simple with Obi-Wan taking Anakin as a pupil.  No chosen one, no Anakin creating C3PO.  In fact I'm not sure if I would have C3PO in the prequels at all.
With Attack of the Clones we are given a romance/mystery.  Why we need this in a Star Wars film I don't really know.  Too much romance, not enough mystery.  Not sure if it would have help to introduce Dooku earlier in the film so that we might actually be shocked that it is him at the end.  They never really explained the who Sifodius thing with the clones either.  And why is it that Boba Fett's father is the clone template.  Is the universe so small?  Maybe it would have been better not to have Dooku as a character at all and in the end it is revealed that Palpatine is the Sith Lord Siduous.  That would have been a better ending.
With Revenge of the Sith would have made the Jedi verses Palpatine fight longer and better.  Anakin vs Obi fight was good but the dialogue really needed to focus more on Obi trying to save his friend's soul.  It just didn't really have that emotional kick that it should have.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> No Jar Jar Binks.



or at least had Vader Kill him in the 3rd movie at least


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 5, 2011)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> I just start off by saying I liked the prequels.  At least more than Return of the Jedi.
> Before they came out I imagined the the first one would be the adventures of Anakin and Obi-Wan, the second Anakin's fall and the third Darth Vader going around stomping out the Jedi and Obi-Wan and Yodi surving somehow by the skin of their teeth.  Or maybe the third one being events leading up to A New Hope.
> I guess with the Phantom Menace as much as I loved Qui-Gon I think I would get rid of him.  Just keep it simple with Obi-Wan taking Anakin as a pupil.  No chosen one, no Anakin creating C3PO.  In fact I'm not sure if I would have C3PO in the prequels at all.
> With Attack of the Clones we are given a romance/mystery.  Why we need this in a Star Wars film I don't really know.  Too much romance, not enough mystery.  Not sure if it would have help to introduce Dooku earlier in the film so that we might actually be shocked that it is him at the end.  They never really explained the who Sifodius thing with the clones either.  And why is it that Boba Fett's father is the clone template.  Is the universe so small?  Maybe it would have been better not to have Dooku as a character at all and in the end it is revealed that Palpatine is the Sith Lord Siduous.  That would have been a better ending.
> With Revenge of the Sith would have made the Jedi verses Palpatine fight longer and better.  Anakin vs Obi fight was good but the dialogue really needed to focus more on Obi trying to save his friend's soul.  It just didn't really have that emotional kick that it should have.




I agree, I think the prequels started too far back. Also, the cameos were really cheesy (like Chewbaka and C3PO, Come on now). I'm surprised we didn't see Lando star in a black boy band singing "I want you back".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

The fight between Obi-Wan and Anakin didn't have the emotional kick because their relationship never appeared to be a brotherly one, but one of mutual annoyance, and on Anakin's behalf, disdain. Anakin's character didn't have any balance, so consequently the climatic battle between he and Obi-Wan was just another battle between good and evil, instead of a fight for Anakin's already wicked soul. As far as I'm concerned, he was a Sith the moment he slaughtered that tribe of Tusken Raiders in _Attack of the Clones._


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The fight between Obi-Wan and Anakin didn't have the emotional kick because their relationship never appeared to be a brotherly one, but one of mutual annoyance, and on Anakin's behalf, disdain..[/I]



U really should go watch the first 15 minutes of ROTS, cause they are very brotherly there


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

Fifteen minutes of playful banter doesn't compensate for two hours of aggressive jabs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes in Episode  2, he tells pademe about how he respect's him and even apologizes to obi for being a  bitch
> 
> Its There, Maybe You didn't see it, but  Aniken has a very clear admiration for obi wan, and in the beginning of ROTS they were very good friends, there was plenty of emotion to be had.




You do realize that I am not being 100% literal right? I mean seriously, they were good friends in ROTS? Anakin respected Obi Wann? Why... because they said so? In a movie, actions speak louder than words (or at the very least fully fleshed scenes do), we're never shown their relationship. In other words, their relationship is shallow and has no depth or substance. It is merely penciled in that they are friends - the same way it is penciled in that Anakin is a "good" person when he never does anything really admirable other then generic baddy bashing. 

I have no idea what kind of stories you like that are so shallow, but think about what you just said.

I just said, we are not shown Anakin liking Obi-Wann, thus we have little reason to care. Your rebuttal is....Anakin tells Padame that he respects him? That's your example? That's story telling? Sorry, I think I need something a little richer to actually get any attachment other than George Lucas basically just telling me they're friends, as opposed to showing me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> You do realize that I am not being 100% literal right? I mean seriously, they were good friends in ROTS? Anakin respected Obi Wann? Why... because they said so? In a movie, actions speak louder than words (or at the very least fully fleshed scenes do), we're never shown their relationship. In other words, their relationship is shallow and has no depth or substance. It is merely penciled in that they are friends - the same way it is penciled in that Anakin is a "good" person when he never does anything really admirable other then generic baddy bashing.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of stories you like that are so shallow, but think about what you just said.
> 
> I just said, we are not shown Anakin liking Obi-Wann, thus we have little reason to care. Your rebuttal is....Anakin tells Padame that he respects him? That's your example? That's story telling? Sorry, I think I need something a little richer to actually get any attachment other than George Lucas basically just telling me they're friends, as opposed to showing me.



Theres more then just  the examples, i gave they get along, they are shown to actually get along, anakin refuses to leave obi wan behind when he is unconscious and the ship is crashing, what more do u need, Han Didn't have allot of emotional context with Chewy other then friendly banter but u arent questioning their friendship

Their relationship  is present, its not a perfect friendship but we see plenty to believe that they are in actuality friends, saying that there is no emotional context between them at all is just false imo, in fact its easier to believe there friends because they butt heads cause when u think about it they have been tethered at the hip  for YEARS practically,  if u look at them less like brothers but more as a Father Son Relationship, it becomes  More poignant


----------



## Stunna (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Theres more then just  the examples, i gave they get along, they are shown to actually get along, anakin refuses to leave obi wan behind when he is unconscious and the ship is crashing, what more do u need,


That's basic human decency. Even Anakin would probably do that for most. Unless he was a Sandperson 



> Han Didn't have allot of emotional context with Chewy other then friendly banter but u arent questioning their friendship


Their relationship isn't one of the key components of the story.



> Their relationship  is present, its not a perfect friendship but we see plenty to believe that they are in actuality friends, saying that there is no emotional context between them at all is just false imo,


Oh, there was emotional context. It was negative context, which is contradictory to the point.



> in fact its easier to believe there friends because they butt heads cause when u think about it they have been tethered at the hip  for YEARS practically,


Obi-Wan and Anakin butt heads more than they don't. That's not friendship. That's naive.



> if u look at them less like brothers but more as a Father Son Relationship, it becomes  More poignant


It still wouldn't be a good relationship. And I don't know about you, but my dad deems me his child, his son, first, and his friend second. Obi-Wan, in _A New Hope_ described Anakin as a good friend.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Theres more then just  the examples, i gave they get along, they are shown to actually get along, anakin refuses to leave obi wan behind when he is unconscious and the ship is crashing,


I would hope so, they are partners ~_~.



> what more do u need, Han Didn't have allot of emotional context with Chewy other then friendly banter but u arent questioning their friendship


Well no one brought up Han Solo and Chewbaka but you. But the prequels revolve around Anakin turning to the Darkside, with his relationship with Obi being the thing that orchestrates it. If we don't see them hanging out or getting attached, then it totally kills the impact. What importance did the central plot of Chewbaka and Han Solo have to their series? Further more, Chewbaka and Han Solo never back stabbed each other - so I don't see your point there. In order for a back stab to have full effect, Anakin and Obi Wann needed to actually develop with each other on screen. Something that the two never did in the movies, they don't actually grow before our eyes together. Yes, literally they did grow "old" in between the movies and learned new stuff, but again we don't see any of that. 


 I mean you must be entertained really easily or perhaps you're naive. I mean that is like an author doing this : "okay, this guy is a nice guy (even though said character will do dickish things)" - and you just assume that that individual is nice. I mean if you can subconsciously buy things like that, then more power to you. 



> Their relationship  is present, its not a perfect friendship but we see plenty to believe that they are in actuality friends, saying that there is no emotional context between them at all is just false imo,


 If it is false, how come the first thing you replied with was "Anakin said he respected Obi Wan when talking to Padame". Keep in mind, that their relationship is important to a huge movie, yet that's what you mention to show examples of their companionship?  



> in fact its easier to believe there friends because they butt heads cause when u think about it they have been tethered at the hip  for YEARS practically,


Wait, they've been tethered at the hip for years? Oh, you mean what they *told* you and not *showed* you? Again, if a simple piece of dialogue like "Gee Obi Wan, the past 3 years we've been really good friends" is enough to stimulate your imagination, then so be it. But for me, that isn't enough. I understand what they are trying to portray (everyone who has seen the movies does), but the criticism is that it is expressed very poorly.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 7, 2011)

Less romance. More Darth Maul. Anakin's fall should have been handled better. Grevious should have been like he was in the micro series. Obi-wan & Anakin's relationship should have been better. Anakin shouldn't have been such a dick. More adventures.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> . In order for a back stab to have full effect, Anakin and Obi Wann needed to actually develop with each other on screen. Something that the two never did in the movies, they don't actually grow before our eyes together. Yes, literally they did grow "old" in between the movies and learned new stuff, but again we don't see any of that.


 they didnt need to show every waking moment, thy showed enough, thy showed the friction but underlining respect plenty, they didn't write it on the bottom of the screen for you is your problem 



> If it is false, how come the first thing you replied with was "Anakin said he respected Obi Wan when talking to Padame". Keep in mind, that their relationship is important to a huge movie, yet that's what you mention to show examples of their companionship?


 cause that was simply the first one that came to mind, there a other moments but that is simply the first


> Wait, they've been tethered at the hip for years? Oh, you mean what they *told* you and not *showed* you? Again, if a simple piece of dialogue like "Gee Obi Wan, the past 3 years we've been really good friends" is enough to stimulate your imagination, then so be it. But for me, that isn't enough.


 again that's some thing that they shouldn't have to sell you on,  when one movie goes form Aniken being a kid and going to go train with obi wan, and then the next movie starts with him as an adult, the belief is u should be smart enough to put 2 and 2 together, especially with how well they are shown to know each others habits


----------



## KidTony (Jun 7, 2011)

3 movies of just ja-jar binks sound about right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 7, 2011)

better Jar-Jar then 3PO imo


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

KidTony said:


> 3 movies of just ja-jar binks sound about right.



I was hoping he would of been killed by Vader


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Lot of alien battles and random explosions and asses and titties!


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lot of alien battles and random explosions and asses and titties!



yes, we need more T&A in these movies


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Got that right. 

Maybe an alien like in Total Recall but with 15 tits instead of just 3.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 8, 2011)

I honestly enjoyed the prequels though. Just a few things I would have changed.


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't have changed much since I did like the prequels. My main gripe though is that the ideas were there, but the execution could have been better. 

For one: *A better actor for Anakin*. Hayden had the look, the build and could swing a mean lightsaber, but his acting chops for Anakin's more dramatic moments just really didn't do it. Anakin came off as more whiny and wooden than a tragic figure. 

Two: *Hire professional writers*. Mr. Lucas I admire your imagination, your technical and editing skills, but please leave actual script writing to people who know their stuff. 

Its really bad when the novelization of the movie and the Clone Wars TV series paints Anakin and his fall to the dark side in a much more clear and sympathetic light than his creator can. 

There were some gems like Mace's "This party's over" but a lot of the dialogue especially during Anakin and Padme's romance scenes were real eye rollers. 

Three: *Keep Darth Maul around*. Come on, the guy has it all: the devilish look, the unique weapon, the fighting skills, and gave us an amazing climax sequence at the end of Phantom Menace, how can you not want to make him a reoccurring villain?

Other than those three nothing really bugged me that much


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

now this is the ending they should of had for episode 3


----------



## Stunna (Jun 8, 2011)

Ankoma said:


> For one: *A better actor for Anakin*. Hayden had the look, the build and could swing a mean lightsaber, but his acting chops for Anakin's more dramatic moments just really didn't do it. Anakin came off as more whiny and wooden than a tragic figure.



I blame that on Lucas' direction (or lack thereof) and the lackluster dialogue. Hayden's a competent actor if you ask me.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

> Default How would you have handled the Star Wars Prequel Trilogy?



With a shotgun


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd make it a mumblecore flick....oh.

But yeah, as a person who is struggling to put together a screenplay, I don't think I would be capable to create a big-budget crowd-pleasing action adventure spectacle. And then do it two more times.

Though I do know I would change Count Dooku's name.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Though I do know I would change Count Dooku's name.



Count Doo-Doo lol


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

his name should be Count Bore me to Death


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2011)

No Jar Jar and this.



Bluebeard said:


> Also more Natalie *Portman fanservice*.


----------



## Bart (Jun 23, 2011)

*1.* _Episodes I, II and III would have the same feel as IV, V and VI._


----------



## Corran (Jun 23, 2011)

I would of let Timothy Zahn and Michael A Stackpole handle them.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I would've also developed the Jedi generals more, I guess. It's like it was sad when they died, but not sad as it could've been considering we hardly knew shit about any of them.
> 
> Also more Natalie Portman fanservice.



she's Lacking in the T but got plenty of the A


----------

